# Croatian (BCS): obla kvaka?



## kudikamo

Da li "kvaka" na vratima može biti "obla"?

Budući da je na originalu, španj. "pomo", iliti "knob" na engleskom. Prema Vinjinom rječniku španj-.hrv., "okrugla ručica na vratima", no malo je to nezgodno uklopiti u duži kontekst.


----------



## slavic_one

Može. Npr. ako nema oštar rub, što mi pada prvo na pamet.


----------



## kudikamo

Da bi sto bilo vjernije originalu, onda bi trebalo biti "okrugla", a obla mi nije dovoljno tocno?!


----------



## slavic_one

Možda se misli na ovakve okrugle:
http://www.lpg.hr/kvake2.jpg


----------



## doorman

Nisam siguran da znam kakva bi to bila _obla kvaka_ ali _okrugla kvaka_ znam što je (točno ono što prikazuje slavic_one-ova slika)


----------



## Duya

Pa ti si _doorman_, trebalo bi da znaš sve o kvakama...


----------



## doorman

Duya said:


> Pa ti si _doorman_, trebalo bi da znaš sve o kvakama...


LOL. Istina, istina... Ali ja sam vratar, ne bravar - ja samo otvaram (i zatvaram) vrata, ne popravljam ih


----------



## sauge

Misli li se na onu kuglu kojom se otvaraju vrata? 
Ja sam negdje vidjela "jabuka".
Npr.: "Dok je otvarao vrata, metalna jabuka mu se zalijepila za dlan."
"Mjedena jabuka na vratima bila je hladna na dodir."
Hm. 
Osim ručice, našla sam ti još i "držak", "ručku", a i rukohvat, ali meni to ide na ogradu, a ne na kvaku.
"Okrugla drška na vratima."
E, meni ovo zvuči u redu.


----------



## kudikamo

sauge said:


> Misli li se na onu kuglu kojom se otvaraju vrata?
> Ja sam negdje vidjela "jabuka".
> Npr.: "Dok je otvarao vrata, metalna jabuka mu se zalijepila za dlan."
> "Mjedena jabuka na vratima bila je hladna na dodir."
> Hm.
> Osim ručice, našla sam ti još i "držak", "ručku", a i rukohvat, ali meni to ide na ogradu, a ne na kvaku.
> "Okrugla drška na vratima."
> E, meni ovo zvuči u redu.



Hvala lijepa, sauge. Odlično je ovo, "jabuka".


----------

